# Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver



## Semnone (30. Mai 2015)

*Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Ich habe einen LG LA6678 und einen Pioneer AVX-923 mit einem HDMI Kabel verbunden, welches ARC (audio return channel) unterstützt und auch jeweils im Fernseher und im Receiver die Ton-Ausagabe auf ARC  umgestellt. Eigentlich sollte alles funktionieren, aber ich bekomme keinen Ton über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben. 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen?


----------



## Schiggy (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Hast du die Hinweise der Bedienungsanleitung des Fernsehers berücksichtigt? Du musst HDMI1 verwenden. 


> Ein externes Audiogerät, das SIMPLINK und
> ARC unterstützt, muss über den HDMI/DVI
> IN 1 (ARC) angeschlossen werden.
> Wenn der Anschluss mit einem High-Speed-
> ...


Am Receiver musst du HDMI Out 1 verwenden.


----------



## Semnone (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Ja das Kabel ist an diesen beiden Anschlüssen eingesteckt.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Du musst eventuell noch den Eingängen die Signalform zuordnen. Dann müssen beide Geräte im aktiven Standbymodus sein. Ist bei meinem Onkyo TX - NR 809 so. Wie das bei dir bezeichnet wird weiß ich nicht. War aber auf jeden Fall frustrierend bei mir das alles einzustellen.


----------



## Semnone (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Du musst eventuell noch den Eingängen die Signalform zuordnen. Dann müssen beide Geräte im aktiven Standbymodus sein. Ist bei meinem Denon TX - NR 809 so. Wie das bei dir bezeichnet wird weiß ich nicht. War aber auf jeden Fall frustrierend bei mir das alles einzustellen.



Das mit der Signalform ist richtig eingestellt, aber das andere könnte ich mal überprüfen.

Schon mal danke bis hier hin.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Ach ja, falls alles korrekt eingestellt ist musst du dem Fernseher die LS via Fernbedienung zuweisen. Ich habe dazu an meiner Plasmafernbdienung von Panasonic die Taste "VIERA LINK". Dort musst du als Standartlautsprecher Heimkino zuweisen. Ob das allerdings bei dir so heißt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Semnone (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Danke für eure Mühe. Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen und jetzt zwangsläufig eine  SPDIF-Kabel verlegt. Das wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, weil das recht unhandlich zu verlegen ist, aber jetzt funktioniert das ja zumindest so mit dem Ton.


----------



## marvinj (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Das mit dem ARC ist manchmal echt ein Krampf. Bei mir klappt es momentan, aber bloß nix an den Einstellungen ändern --> Dann half nur noch ein Reset auf Werkseinstellungen.
Leider nicht immer ganz cool... Außerdem geht bei mir nur 2.0 Sound. Da hast du per SPDIF die unkompliziertere Lösung.

BTW: Hast du ggf noch ein altes HDMI-Kabel, was ARC nicht supportet?


----------



## floppyexe (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Alle HDMI ab V 1.4 müssen ARC können.


----------



## chewara (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*



Semnone schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LG LA6678 und einen Pioneer AVX-923 mit einem HDMI Kabel verbunden, welches ARC (audio return channel) unterstützt und auch jeweils im Fernseher und im Receiver die Ton-Ausagabe auf ARC  umgestellt. Eigentlich sollte alles funktionieren, aber ich bekomme keinen Ton über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben.
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen?



Den Pioneer hatte ich auch mal, dort war das echt ein krampf.

du musst alle Geräte ausschalten, vor allem den Strom vom AVR komplett trennen, dann AVR und alle zuspieler anschalten, in der zeit "synchronisieren" die sich, und den TV zuletzt/versetzt anschalten. dann klappt das (meist).. wenn neue Geräte dazukommen, das selbe nochmal 
deswegen habe ich jetzt den AVR aus meiner Sig.

edit: steht auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung,  ^^ Pioneer user manual

und im Pioneer muss auch noch ARC Aktiviert sein bei HDMI 1


----------



## Semnone (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Ton über ARC zwischen Fernseher und AV-Receiver*

Danke noch mal. Das hatte ich eigentlich alles so gemacht, aber es funktionierte nicht.
Das ganze sollte eigentlich für die Amazon Instand Video App auf dem LG sein, aber wie ich jetzt herausgefunden habe können die Apps gar nicht mehr als Stereo Ton. 
Dafür hat sich der ganze Aufwand natürlich nicht so gelohnt.


----------

